# Nerds and geeks Poll



## Olly Buckle (Apr 6, 2011)

Please cast votes for your *three* favourite poems. Comments on the poems are also most welcome.


And I got it all first time for once, multiple choice and poll closes in ten days, get voting and talking folks.

The poems may be read here


----------



## The Blue Pencil (Apr 6, 2011)

Voted for The Physicist, because it's glaring nerdiness made me laugh just a bit. I also really enjoyed The Quiet....


----------



## Baron (Apr 6, 2011)

The Blue Pencil said:


> Voted for The Physicist, because it's glaring nerdiness made me laugh just a bit. I also really enjoyed The Quiet....



For others who read this - please read the OP and vote for the *three poems* that you feel most deserving.


----------



## The Blue Pencil (Apr 6, 2011)

Baron said:


> For others who read this - please read the OP and vote for the *three poems* that you feel most deserving.


 Thanks, Baron. I didn't notice that until it was too late. My sincerest apologies.


----------



## InsanityStrickenWriter (Apr 9, 2011)

I voted for olly, fuhrer, and jinxi.


> I also really enjoyed The Quiet.... :smile:


Thanks  I'm surpised I got so many votes for it, (my average is 1  ).


----------

